# Super Smash Brothers Brawl Wireless!



## Brutalwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey all! (New here dont hurt me :cry: )

Any one got brawl? We should all play together some time! Post your "codes"


Mine is 0645-5439-4509


Hope to see ya some time!

(Probally not tonight though cause im about to pass out x_X )


----------



## Lunar_Prodigy (Mar 10, 2008)

anyone feel free to add me

Wii Friend Code 4811-6650-7985


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 10, 2008)

if y'all wanna battle me my code is 

0216-0501-6958

add me to yo friends list if ya wanna challenge =D


----------



## Brutalwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Aight! I'ma add you guys right now


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 11, 2008)

Lt. Uzhas reporting to get beaten. =3

4210-3694-4592


----------



## Brutalwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Awsome.. adding you now too!


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 11, 2008)

i gtg, srry, mabey tommaro?


----------



## chrispywolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Going to add all of you.

My code is: 2835-9778-5369


----------



## Slyther (Mar 12, 2008)

Added all the above codes.

Mine is 2878-9257-3058


----------



## Magica (Mar 12, 2008)

EDIT: Taking out Brawl code for now. Haven't been playing much lately.


----------



## ligaa (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's mine! 1719 2893 4371

PM me if you add me, so I know to add you back! :3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll be adding mine here soon.


----------



## Lucedo (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine is It is 3823-8202-6739 and the name is J-DUB


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Mar 15, 2008)

My code is 3222-5232-2078.  I will add all of the ones here tomorrow (little too late tonight I think).


----------



## Zeren (Mar 15, 2008)

Heh, well I got all you guys already added. XD
Here's mine 5327-0578-6912
PM me if you added me and I haven't added you.


----------



## Atariwolf (Mar 15, 2008)

Send me a PM if you want me code, I'd be more than happy to let you all beat me senseless at the game


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 19, 2008)

EDIT: You must send me a note asking for my friend code from now on.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll put mine here tomorrow.


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah sure, I'll post mine here now: 3136-6289-6082

I'll add everyone who's already posted tomorrow, because I'm going to bed in a minute.

Edit: Okay added everyone.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, here is mine, i'll be adding people as well but send me a PM if you add me too. 2878-9303-5715


----------



## Magica (Mar 20, 2008)

Added the newest ones above. I still have quite a few on here I've added and it still says "Awaiting Registration."


----------



## Slyther (Mar 20, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Added the newest ones above. I still have quite a few on here I've added and it still says "Awaiting Registration."



Same with me, including the original poster.

I'm adding the people who have added me.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 20, 2008)

Slyther said:
			
		

> DragonMagica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




same here


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 21, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Added the newest ones above. I still have quite a few on here I've added and it still says "Awaiting Registration."



You're the only one who has shown up in my list so far


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Mar 22, 2008)

I haven't played a friends match yet.  Only about five on this list are actually confirmed but never seem to be online when I am.     I will go through and add the newest people later tonight.


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 22, 2008)

Yo Zeren, despite the lag it was fun.
You know, I've only played two matches so far that were practically lag free. 
Never used to have lag playing mario strikers though, that was a lot better.


----------



## Zeren (Mar 25, 2008)

Fou-lu said:
			
		

> Yo Zeren, despite the lag it was fun.
> You know, I've only played two matches so far that were practically lag free.
> Never used to have lag playing mario strikers though, that was a lot better.



Heh it was. Sorry about the lag, during the weekends (My dad's house) I'm connected to a really slow wifi connection. But during weekdays(Mom's house) which I'm mostly on after 4 PM its virtually lag free, YaY for fiber optics! 
I'm still waiting confirmation for some of you guys that I've added already. @_@ I want more people to play. =P


----------



## Amundoryn (Mar 27, 2008)

2363-5458-6460 is mine.


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey, i dont know if i made any mistakes, but for the record, if anyone has added me and i havent registered them, can you tell me? My wifi has been down for a while and i dont know when it will be back up.


----------



## chrispywolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Just added Amundoryn and anyone else I missed.

I'm still waiting for the topic creator, Lunar_Prodigy and foxhunter to add me...I added them way back on the 12th!  :shock:

Also, I usually pop on around 10-11PM EST if anyone is looking for a match.

Lets get some more codes in here!!  8)


----------



## Amundoryn (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll be adding codes when I get the time, I've been busy at work of late.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 16, 2008)

brawl code:2449-4306-9297
if you add me i'll add you


----------



## Keybearer (Apr 17, 2008)

Wii code - 7036-7249-4632-9400 (so we can send the custom stages etc)
Brawl - 0559-6899-5596

If you add me then send me a PM saying so, then i know who to actually add back =3 My list is empty atm so i'll add all who add me.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

i will be adding you all later


EDIT: you all are on my list awaiting your registration


----------



## IronRat (Apr 19, 2008)

My Wii code is 2112 7635 8217 3108
My Brawl code is 4725 8157 9350
I don't usually have a lot of time to play, but I'll try to use it on the weekends.


----------



## Azul_Wulfreig (Apr 28, 2008)

Brawl F.C. - 1848 - 1329 - 2623
- Azul.
I'd rather have those that add me PM me, that way there won't be any taken un-needed slots, but i'd be happy to add just about anyone. ^-^

[Wii F.C. is 5873-5035-1857-6275 Azul. ]


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2008)

1762-2356-0115's my Brawl code. Like the person above me, please PM me if you wanna play me or if you want my Wii code! ^_^


----------



## Darkfurryoverlord (May 10, 2008)

I've added everyone above me, and sent them a pm with all my details. For those not above me, heres the info. My friend code is 5241-1595-7246. My wii # is 3841 5126 1491 9689. send me a pm so i know who to register back to


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm going to get drunk and fight some people!  *drunken fighting pose*  If anyone is up for the challenge of fighting the drunken master, my number is - 3093-6787-6636

It's 3am right now, I'll be up for the next couple hours.  =P


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 2, 2008)

O.O''

Oi!  That took forever to add all those numbers.  Jesus!  XD


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 2, 2008)

Let me know if you're joining my battle as well.  I'd like to know who I'm owning/getting kicked by.

-----

** Goes for 4th shot of vodka


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

yey brawl buddies pm me if u added so i can add too i play a mean jigglypuff
2363 5289 0630 Name - W
wii code - 0769 4156 2155 7996
------
ill go though here and add everyone i can and ill send a pm to everyone i do add


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 2, 2008)

I added you.

====

Everyone I added is still registering... =(

========

6 shots.  I feel I'm at my limits. =p


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 2, 2008)

For the past hour I've just been revenge killing:  I try to survive for half the game and kill whoever  kills me, or whoever I think is doing the best.

It's pretty fun when you get bored of the normal game.  Just getting that one kill makes it all worth while.  And after a while, the other players start to catch on to what you're doing and don't go after you as much.  And if they do, they know what's coming. =)

==========

Gotta pee!!!!

O.O!!!!!

===========

I don't know who this bowser dude is, but he's been with me the past 15 matchs.  He's cool. =p
Keeps killing me.  I'm Taking him out next round.  Lol

==========

Got disconnected.  Now I have to find a new group I like. =,(
Drinks are wearing down.  ** Takes another shot

==========

Found another team with people qho don't attack.  We ganged up on the computer who took up the empty space.  Lol

=====

Hilarious. XD

=============

Can't play online anymore.  Bloody wii error messages.  X_X"  If anyone cares to fight, I'll be on later today.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 6, 2008)

Drunk again and it's almost 3A.M.  =P

If anyone wants some 1 on 1 action, I'll be fighting random people.


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 7, 2008)

imo, it'd be a good idea to mention timezones so that we don't end up adding each other, but never playing each other 

1805-2019-2668
GMT-4

Add me, and I'll add you. =D


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 16, 2008)

I shoulda posted this ages ago.

3652-0212-8757

Hope to see ppl!

Edit: Added everyone so far, so add me to so we can play!


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 16, 2008)

Come the 27th, you people may experience the proud privilege of playing against Kirbizard. <(^_-)^
[/ego]

*notices list of previous posters*


...erm, how many other Brawlers can you register in the game? <(o_o)>


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 16, 2008)

64, there are 24 of us


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 19, 2008)

3308-4861-5230

it would be nice to find some friends online.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 19, 2008)

i reistered a bunch of people so far no one has came up yet


----------



## Magica (Jun 19, 2008)

I cleared some people a while back for not adding back.  I've also been having connection problems.


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 20, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I shoulda posted this ages ago.
> 
> 3652-0212-8757
> 
> ...


added


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 21, 2008)

I have entered everyone
They all say awaiting registration.
I will try to be on the forums and on wifi so I hope I can play with SOMEONE...
If nothing else, I will be playing random ppl as a green Lucario.  If not for the 2 second lag, I would own quite a few ppl online.  *sigh*  I have an idea tho, if we exchange wii #'s we could send mail via the channel screen.  (lower right)  If you read this and want a battle, send me mail that way, because the wii's blue light will illuminate saying I gots mail.  I will log on immediately and accept your challenge.

So, here's my wii "address:"
1704 8871 8102 8879


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 21, 2008)

=O

I'm going online right now

For me, it's showing you're done awaiting registration and stuffs, so woohoo


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 21, 2008)

Why can't I join?  It disconnects before I can get into the room!

error 86420


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 21, 2008)

eurgh, it's not you, it's my BS nintendo adapter

hang on, I'll fiddle with it... AGAIN


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!  But you gotta admit, I'm good!


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 21, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Congrats!  But you gotta admit, I'm good!



you beat my yoshi!!11

yoshi's my main! D:


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 21, 2008)

WHAT

I THOUGHT I HAD MY DOUBLE JUMP

ARGH


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry, Important phone call.  GTG!


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 21, 2008)

no problem!

edit: anyway, got work tonight need sleep etc


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Jun 21, 2008)

Not out till the 27th here...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I posted my Wii # so send me mail that way if'n you want someone!


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

My Brawl code: 0001-4625-5616

I'll add everyone else that's given there code above me, but most likely not until tomorrow since I can't have my Wii hooked up to the net 24/7. Using a LAN adapter instead of Wi-Fi and can only have one thing hooked up to my modem at a time, in case of you where wondering why I don't have it constantly hooked up.

*looks at all the other codes* This is going to take a long time to input them all...


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 21, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Not out till the 27th here...



Less than a week left. <(^_-)^

We're patient, right? <(n_n)>


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2008)

I added everyone above my post on page three. Hope to see some of you online! <3


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, I've added everyone that had given there Brawl code out above my post.

I'm on brawl usually daily from 12 in the afternoon until around 4PM. Oh and I go by the eastern coast time zone.


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 23, 2008)

Lunar Fox said:


> My Brawl code: 0001-4625-5616



added



SirRob said:


> I added everyone above my post on page three. Hope to see some of you online! <3


aaaaand added

=D


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 24, 2008)

I assure you, Rob, my friend and I weren't teaming on you. >_>


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> I assure you, Rob, my friend and I weren't teaming on you. >_>


Whatever. I was just thrown off from the fact that you and your friend were better than me. I really wasn't expecting that from FA, no offense to anyone here.


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry to say that the time period I'll be on brawl for is no longer accurate. I have gotten a part time job so my time online on Brawl will be whenever I have some free time.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 25, 2008)

The time for us Europeans to get Brawl in nigh... If I am to believe the shop I pre-ordered my copy from it's gonna arrive tomorrow, one day earlier than the official release date... Not that I'd mind at all =P

After I've played for a bit a learned the controls I'll post my code here and add those previous of that post =P Always nice to play with other people =)


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, here's a tip to unlock some characters quickly:

Go to special brawl.  Set stamina and flower heads.  Set cpu HP to 1 and just repeat battles until it says challenger approaching.  Fight them to unlock them.  It may be faster than the adventure mode.  *spoiler* sonic shows up LITERALLY at the last minute of the story.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 25, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> sonic shows up LITERALLY at the last minute of the story.


... Play classic mode with 10 different characters?


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 25, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Whatever. I was just thrown off from the fact that you and your friend were better than me. I really wasn't expecting that from FA, no offense to anyone here.


you kicked ass in the first match!

THEN I TOOK YOSHI.

>=)


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 26, 2008)

this is what I said to my friend when I killed myself two times in a row

HYPE - THE AWESOME ALTERNATIVE TO EVERYTHING says:
FUCK
HYPE - THE AWESOME ALTERNATIVE TO EVERYTHING says:
YIFV*)Y
HYPE - THE AWESOME ALTERNATIVE TO EVERYTHING says:
O(G*FONIOPFI


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 26, 2008)

0130-3234-4200

HA! What'dya to say 'bout that?! =p
After months of waiting, I finally got Brawl. <(x_x)>

To top it off, my controller is being held together by cello tape. <(^.^)^



... I'll go about making myself comfortable adding random people from here then, shall I? <(<_______<)>


----------



## SirRob (Jun 26, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> 0130-3234-4200
> 
> HA! What'dya to say 'bout that?! =p
> After months of waiting, I finally got Brawl. <(x_x)>
> ...



Added. Wanna play a match or two?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 26, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> 0130-3234-4200
> 
> HA! What'dya to say 'bout that?! =p
> After months of waiting, I finally got Brawl. <(x_x)>
> ...



*added* 

fresh meat!  hope to play ya soon!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 26, 2008)

I swear, this lag is annoying!  three second delay in my actions!


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't ya love those minor moments of lag? Half the time my Final Cutters end up facing the wrong way. XD




SirRob said:


> Added. Wanna play a match or two?



I blame any and all losses on the cello tape. *insert gasp emote*
<(^o^)^


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I hope you guys had your fill. ^^ I'm glad to see that there are a lot of competent opponents here.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 27, 2008)

Once I get used to the lag time, I can be pretty hardcore.  Just imagine me without lag...
Heh heh heh.  I've trained myself to be good with at least half the roster and have trained with a very worthy friend.  Every brawl we have is epic.

By the way Rob, that fight we had with fox and falco, at first I thought we had a stalemate going.  That was great.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know what's going on, but recently I have been getting HORRIBLE lag problems when four people are playing.  It is so bad, that it takes 15 seconds or more to render 10 milliseconds worth of gameplay.  I can't freakin' move, much less attack!

This is one reason why I don't play online much.  It won't stop me, but it does lessen the amount of times I go on...

I'll be available most of the summer, with the exception of this weekend, and the week of the 4th.  After that, I welcome any and all challenges.  Just mail me via the wii message board on the start up screen.  My wii # was posted before.


----------



## Belial switchblade (Jun 27, 2008)

adding everyone now, mine is 0173 1038 7435


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 27, 2008)

3523-3498-5898 <- There's mine =)
Please PM me if you've added me... adding everyone here would take away too much of my brawl time and it's more efficient to only add those who actually add me back =P Just don't think I'm really any good yet, I haven't played Melee for over a year and only I got this today =P


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 27, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Heh heh heh.  I've trained myself to be good with at least half the roster and have trained with a very worthy friend.



I've only ever trained with about five characters in the whole Smash Bros. series... Damn. XD


Oh, and I'll add you MaxRaine if you like. My code's just up the page. =3
Won't be able to play right now though, I'm resting my eyes after finishing off the Subspace Emissary and messing around with Sonic... He's TOO fast, I accidental KO'd myself by WALKING off the stage. =L <(@+@)>


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 27, 2008)

I added ya Kirbizard =)
I'm a bit tired as well... Not only have I unlocked all characters except Wolf (via clearing the Subspace Emissary) I have cleared Events 1-28 and made 15+ attempts at clearing 100-man Brawl... in a row xD Closest I got was 3 left D=


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 27, 2008)

anyone wanna play? i'm pretty bored.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 27, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> I have cleared Events 1-28 and made 15+ attempts at clearing 100-man Brawl... in a row xD Closest I got was 3 left D=



Here's my advice:  Don't even consider 15 minute brawl.  I haven't beaten it yet and the closest I got was with Yoshi spamming eggs on the side with 1:09 left.  Haven't gotten close since then.   

I have everyone added so far and will continue to check this thread for newcomers until my list is full.  At that time I will erase those who are awaiting registration.

I enjoy challenging opponents, but I will play those unfamiliar with the game with characters I don't use to keep it fair.  I just like playing people rather than the machine.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> anyone wanna play? i'm pretty bored.



I'm up for a game.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Here's my advice:  Don't even consider 15 minute brawl.  I haven't beaten it yet and the closest I got was with Yoshi spamming eggs on the side with 1:09 left.  Haven't gotten close since then.
> 
> I have everyone added so far and will continue to check this thread for newcomers until my list is full.  At that time I will erase those who are awaiting registration.
> 
> I enjoy challenging opponents, but I will play those unfamiliar with the game with characters I don't use to keep it fair.  I just like playing people rather than the machine.


An easy way to complete 15 Minute Brawl is with Jigglypuff. All you have to do is have her grab onto a ledge, then drop down and go underneath the bottom of the stage, where the Alloys can't reach her. With her amazing recovery, she can make it to the other side with ease. Just keep doing that and you'll eventually complete the challenge. You can do the same thing with Cruel Brawl as well.


----------



## Belial switchblade (Jun 27, 2008)

I wanna play!


----------



## Belial switchblade (Jun 27, 2008)

Who is soren? im Devil, some pretty nice matches i would have to admit, and props to rob too

wait nevermind, i was stupid and chose random names for everyone


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm obviously soren.  Boy I love challenging battles!


----------



## Belial switchblade (Jun 27, 2008)

kudos to both of ya, i think im better off sticking with sonic with the way this is going


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 27, 2008)

If I knew you guys were going star fox on me I'd have chosen falco!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 27, 2008)

I shall take my leave now.  Goin to an airsoft tourny on sunday.  I need to prep tomorrow.  I will be back on monday.  And I will need...

Adversaries...

to fight.

Riiight.  See ya!


----------



## Toby (Jun 30, 2008)

Toss me an IM if you want to play me.
We can exchange friend codes on AIM.

(I am a 'tournament player', so if that's not your cup of tea... ;P)


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 30, 2008)

Toby said:


> (I am a 'tournament player', so if that's not your cup of tea... ;P)


On that note; I'm not a tournament player. The WiFi's lag would prevent me from doing any good in online tournaments anyway, I can never adjust to it. And I've never taken part in any offline tourneys ever. X3


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 30, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> On that note; I'm not a tournament player. The *WiFi's lag* would prevent me from doing any good in online tournaments anyway, I can never adjust to it. And I've never taken part in any offline tourneys ever. X3



mm


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 30, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> mm



Mmmmm? <(o.o)^


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 30, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Mmmmm? <(o.o)^



hate it, so much


----------



## Toby (Jun 30, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> On that note; I'm not a tournament player. The WiFi's lag would prevent me from doing any good in online tournaments anyway, I can never adjust to it. And I've never taken part in any offline tourneys ever. X3



Never taken part in an online tournament, only offline ones.
I play online because there's nobody to really play with around here. :<


----------



## mammagamma (Jun 30, 2008)

haha, I'd taken part in two offline tournies and did horribly in both. (both melee)

First one was bad luck (as I kept getting the Icicle Glacier v_V) second one was because some of the best regional players were attending. D:

Fun times, though.

Got to sleep though. I'll add people when I get up and hope for good timezones, lol


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm too casual a gamer to even think of entering tournaments =P


----------



## Toby (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm online again. 
Toss me an IM if you'd like to play.


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

I've added the three newly posted codes to my freinds list (The ones from MaxRaine, Belial switchblade, and Kirbizard)


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright I added you as well Lunar, let's hope we're on at the same time sometime =P


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 1, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> 0130-3234-4200
> 
> HA! What'dya to say 'bout that?! =p
> After months of waiting, I finally got Brawl. <(x_x)>
> ...


ADDDDDDed


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 1, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> 3523-3498-5898 <- There's mine =)
> Please PM me if you've added me... adding everyone here would take away too much of my brawl time and it's more efficient to only add those who actually add me back =P Just don't think I'm really any good yet, I haven't played Melee for over a year and only I got this today =P


aaaand added *completely ignores PM message*

I'M LAZY OK


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 1, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> Alright I added you as well Lunar, let's hope we're on at the same time sometime =P


I'm online at random times, maybe someone will get lucky. XD

The only time I'm almost never online is around now... =L
I'm normally busy browsing teh internetz. <(^-^)>
There may be the odd day I'll be online at this time however... <(<.<)>

Also; I'mma adding you mammagamma next time I turn on the game.
*notes down code* (>^,^)^


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 1, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> aaaand added *completely ignores PM message*
> 
> I'M LAZY OK



Haha =P Good thing I decided to keep checking this thread then =P
Telling me like this works just as well as a PM I guess, as long as I know who to add =)


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 2, 2008)

I was about to go to bed, then I saw a Green Light above the post I am about to make, so I decided to RUN TO BRAUL

edit: or so I would if connector would... connect

edit2: oh there we go


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2008)

This is not my code, but this is the code for the Wii that I play on: 2492-3837-9141

Don't add me unless you know me. 

Added Talbain. No one else I know has fucking posted in here.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

My Brawl Code(been looking for a challenge for a while):

1633-4099-2291


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> anyone wanna play? i'm pretty bored.



sure, im up for brawl anytime


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is not my code, but this is the code for the Wii that I play on: 2492-3837-9141
> 
> Don't add me unless you know me.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh, you.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, you.



yeah me


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> yeah me



No, you. Who said anything about me? <(?_?)^


----------



## Toby (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm online. Feel free to IM me if you want to play.


----------



## Huey (Jul 7, 2008)

Huey: 1977 1694 6934

I've added everyone, I think. Please to be adding me as well, mehbeh? =)


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> Huey: 1977 1694 6934
> 
> I've added everyone, I think. Please to be adding me as well, mehbeh? =)


WELL MAYBE I WILL


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll post ours in a bit... I'm going to go through and add as many people from here as we can.


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I've added the three new codes to my friends list. (That's right, even Davids =p just because I wanted too)

I'm in the mood for a brawl, I have a room going and if anyone wants to Brawl, then I am waiting.

And on a final note I've gotten a router Now I have both my comp and Wii hooked up to the net, so wooot!


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 8, 2008)

0473-8031-5444 

thats me though I havnt had any luck getting the list to stop saying awaiting registration. Though please ppm me if you add me so I know who to add back =}

Thank you


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

Added yous Foxcoon^^


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

ok, I have nothing to do for most of today so I'm wanting to Brawl. I've started a room on it and anyone who's added me (I've already added everyone here) is free to join the room.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 11, 2008)

It was fun brawling with ya Lunar, though I hated you with passion in the Snake vs Olimar brawl xD

Was getting a headache after a while and had to quit though =P
Hope to brawl more with you some other time =)


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

It was fun playing against you too^^ And hope your headache gets better

And yeah, I think I can be pretty good with Olimar, I was actually kinda surprised at how well I did in that match

Oh and I hope to play against you again too^^ I always love a good Brawl


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

Lunar Fox said:


> ok, I have nothing to do for most of today so I'm wanting to Brawl. I've started a room on it and anyone who's added me (I've already added everyone here) is free to join the room.



Was it you I had a game with at one point today? <(non)>

If it was, sorry we only had one match, I should've have stayed longer. Remind me to face you again sometime when I get back from from holiday. XD


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Was it you I had a game with at one point today? <(non)>
> 
> If it was, sorry we only had one match, I should've have stayed longer. Remind me to face you again sometime when I get back from from holiday. XD


The first brawl I was in today (yesterday) was with you and Lunar so I'm guessing that was the one match you mean =P


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> The first brawl I was in today (yesterday) was with you and Lunar so I'm guessing that was the one match you mean =P


Aww man... I always seem to miss you guys when I go online. T_T


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> The first brawl I was in today (yesterday) was with you and Lunar so I'm guessing that was the one match you mean =P



Yup, must've been. X3
Now which one of you was that darn Dedede who outsmarted me? >=V


I only had one match yesterday. I'll need to go online more. D:



SirRob said:


> Aww man... I always seem to miss you guys when I go online. T_T



*hugs* (>;_; )>


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Yup, must've been. X3
> Now which one of you was that darn Dedede who outsmarted me? >=V


That would have been Lunar =P I was the sucky Wolf =P



SirRob said:


> Aww man... I always seem to miss you guys when I go online. T_T


Timezones does kind of makes it hard... but perhaps I'm the only one who's totally off of the four of us =P
That said, I do stay up to these retarded times of the day quite often (it's 05:25am here now =P )


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

Dedede? That was me^^ and I think I'll start another room while my comp is going through its Virus scans


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 12, 2008)

sorry to say i have to call it in early tonight. i hope to brawl with you all tomorrow^^


----------



## Toby (Jul 12, 2008)

Just played MaxRaine and Lunar. (I was 'Desu!'.)
Still hanging out on wifi. Anyone else want to play?


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to say that playing with you Toby wasn't as fun... =P
Only using Snake... and being too damn good xD

You made me seem like some sort of noob, which I am... but that's not the point =P

Ahh well, it was still a bit fun, challenges is the best way to improve I guess =P Not that I plan on getting better than "casual good" with each character (except the Mother characters, I hate those) =)


----------



## Toby (Jul 12, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> I'm sorry to say that playing with you Toby wasn't as fun... =P
> Only using Snake... and being too damn good xD
> 
> You made me seem like some sort of noob, which I am... but that's not the point =P
> ...



I felt like blowing things up.
Now I feel like playing Monkey Kong...
Want to play again? :<
Brawl FC: 2148-7813-5834


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry, I really need to sleep about now, it being 07:15am xD But I'll add ya for next time if that's ok =P

Here's my FC again if you or anyone else need it: 3523-3498-5898


----------



## Toby (Jul 12, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> Sorry, I really need to sleep about now, it being 07:15am xD But I'll add ya for next time if that's ok =P
> 
> Here's my FC again if you or anyone else need it: 3523-3498-5898



Added you. 
I'm online kinda sporadically, but when I'm on, I'm usually on for a long time.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 14, 2008)

woot

(I'm hype btw) >_>


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm up for a game or two since I alternate between forums, Brawl, Eureka 7, writing the novel, drawing and...yep, that's pretty much it.

http://thebrawl.net/signaturegenerator/lucas/nekig_Rós_4983-4588-0045.jpg


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

@TÃ¦farÃ³s: I added you



mammagamma said:


> woot
> 
> (I'm hype btw) >_>



So that's who that was^^


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah coo', my Wii's sitting alone if you want me to boot it up tonight. Ignoring how wrong that sounded, o' course.


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

If you wants to Brawl then sure^^ I was wanting to get in a few matches before I went to bed


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 15, 2008)

Alrighty, schweet. *goes to take out Tales and put in Brawl* I'm digging through the thread to find your FC.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 15, 2008)

Had fun playing me some Lunar, and not just because of the, you know, winning part. My bad. What can I say? Wii forums have...trained me.



> (except the Mother characters, I hate those)




*PK cries*


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, i had fun too, even though I got my arse handed to me


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 20, 2008)

omg liek eyell leev u 2 2 ur pro games fffff


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww, you goota go? Okaaaays, it was fun brawling with ya gamma!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe I can brawl again later if someone wants to go. :3


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm back from vacation, so expect to see me on a lot more. <3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

I may decide to hook up my Wii in the next fifteen minutes or so. Numbers HO!


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 23, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I'm back from vacation, so expect to see me on a lot more. <3


You're back from holiday too? <3


Hopefully you had a better time than I did. <(o_o)^


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm on now, if anyone's up for ittttttt


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 27, 2008)

@_<


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> @_<


>_@


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 27, 2008)

SirRob said:


> >_@


Exactly!

They say playing a person better than you makes you better, too.

I certainly hope this was the case. XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Exactly!
> 
> They say playing a person better than you makes you better, too.
> 
> I certainly hope this was the case. XD


Eh, it's not like I was that much better, most of the times I won was because of luck.  I agree with that though, I think that's one of the best ways you can improve.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 27, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Eh, it's not like I was that much better, most of the times I won was because of luck.  I agree with that though, I think that's one of the best ways you can improve.


Modesty, modesty. 

Look forward to playing you again sometime in the future, but for now, zzzz


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 27, 2008)

I had fun playing against both of yous^^ Even though I lost pretty much all of the matches >.>

@Rob: Oh and I LOLed hard when you killed yourself before Olimar completly stared out in the background.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm on if anyone cares to fight.  XD

I don't consider myself to be that great, but that's only because I fought god himself and got my ass handed to me.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 27, 2008)

Lunar Fox said:


> I had fun playing against both of yous^^ Even though I lost pretty much all of the matches >.>
> 
> @Rob: Oh and I LOLed hard when you killed yourself before Olimar completly stared out in the background.


Correction, I was 3rd place in pretty much all of them. >___>

And I second the ending there, too. XD


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 27, 2008)

Jhetmonev said:


> I'm on if anyone cares to fight.  XD
> 
> I don't consider myself to be that great, but that's only because I fought god himself and got my ass handed to me.



Sure I'll brawl you a few times^^ Oh is your brawl name deso by the way?


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jul 27, 2008)

Good fight.  XD

I slipped up a few times.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jul 27, 2008)

How the hell???  You got like 4 smash balls.  lol



--I'm laughing me ass off.  Man I suck.  XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2008)

Lunar Fox said:


> I had fun playing against both of yous^^ Even though I lost pretty much all of the matches >.>
> 
> @Rob: Oh and I LOLed hard when you killed yourself before Olimar completly stared out in the background.


XD It's not the first time I've done that... Maybe I should stop suiciding at the end of matches.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2008)

Jhetmonev said:


> How the hell???  You got like 4 smash balls.  lol


Just wondering, are you Blue?


----------



## Lunar Fox (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks^^ you did pretty well yourself^^ (ignoring the ganadrf one though =p)


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I put up a decent fight at first, but then it just got sad.  =P

You're pretty good.  I'll have to fight you again sometime when I get better.  lol


----------



## Lunar Fox (Aug 3, 2008)

yea you did put up a good fight at first, though yea, you didn't do so good later on.

Is there anyone who wants to do a team brawl? Me and two others need a fourth, but I donn't know how long they'll want to do this. So a quick response would be nice ^^;;


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Just wondering, are you Blue?


ah, Blue is one of my other friends from another site.


----------



## Houshou (Aug 3, 2008)

Question for you brawlers...

How is your connections and gameplay?

I mean, is it laggy as hell, or what? I can't play my best due to the slow connection rate whenever I play with someone. I would really like to play with some people, but I'm afraid the bad/laggy connection would be killer on other players.


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 3, 2008)

Most of the time, I find myself going with a smooth framerate.

Of course, there is always that annoying button lag, but sometimes, I don't notice it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 3, 2008)

^Same here. But usually, it's the other side complaining about lag while I'm kicking ass. I wonder.

I've got a play window of about thirty minutes now. Busy, busy day.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Aug 14, 2008)

I haven't been online because I usually have a two to three second delay.  It's too bad we can't play on the same system for a little special brawl...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm online right now

here's my code:
0516-8703-3788

please send me  a PM with your code if you wanna brawl... I'm too lazy to read all the pages for the codes


----------

